# Isn't it cute?!



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

It's just a single action, but it's spring loaded.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, it’s just a baby


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm looking into the proper solenoid valve to use with this. I think it would be perfect for a crate creature.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I found a bunch of these once and wanted to make a line of mini popup skulls that took turns popping out of a box kind of like a whack a mole...


----------



## kurtkyre (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm still kicking myself for getting rid of the cylinders I found at the thrift shop. They were all decent size. I kept them for a while, as usual, I got rid of them during a depression phase. I'm trying to correct stuff like that. Not sure what to do with this one.


----------

